# Talbot electronic ignition upgrade



## 96563 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone upgraded a 1984 2.0L petrol talbot express from a points system to the electronic ignition type from a later model.

I have fitted it, but am unsure as to where the single black wire with purple stripes on goes to. It has a single spade terminal on the end of a sheathed wire. 

Obviously it is not running yet.

I have gleaned some info and think that it may go to the flywheel sensor. But the flywheel sensor has three wires that terminate in a block on the right hand side of the engine. Is there an electronic unit that is missing?

Anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> But the flywheel sensor has three wires that terminate in a block on the right hand side of the engine


 What you are seeing there is the connector for a strobe timing light, and not a flywheel/crank sensor.

what make of ign system are you fittng, is the original CB points type system a Delco one?
Can you give anymore info and I will try to help

regards M&D


----------



## 96563 (Oct 22, 2005)

*electronic ignition problem*

Hi thanks for the response

The old distributor is a duecllior or something tike that

There are two wires coming from the ignition module to the coil

There are three wires coming from the module tyhat are sheathed together that go to the distributor

and the one wire that i have left that i dont know where it might go to

Thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It would appear that the wire left over is the 'trigger' wire for a crank sensor on a ducellier system, normally a replacement ignition system is supplied aftermarket from Lumenition using the original distributor, but replacing the interior parts (cb points and condensor) with optical or magnetic parts on a new base plate.

Trying to find a diagram for you to suss out the components.

Regards M&D


----------



## 96563 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hello Mandy and Dave

Thanks for your assistance

I will clarify a few points

I have removed the original system completely(distributor, coil, ballast resistor condenser points leaving just the positive and negative ignition wires. Originaly there was an earth connected onto the old distributer housing. There was no ecu on the old system. The distributer was worn and I needed a new or recon one anyway.

I got the replacement ducellier coil with ecu(ecu has MTR-01 on it) and a new distributer also a ducellier but electronic from Delfin Designs who I can not contact until monday(They will probably tell me what to do as soon as I can speak to them)They were aware of what I was doing which makes me think it is not too complicated.

I used a test light on the remaining wire originaly thinking it was an earth wire but there was no light when connected to earth. When I connected it to the positive the light came on when ignition was off ,and then went off when the ignition was turned on.

Could it possibly be for the solenoid on the carbureter?

Thanks


----------



## 96563 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is relevant but the old coil was mounted on a metal plate where the new one is mounted on plastic so there is no earth connection other than the ignition negative.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Could it possibly be for the solenoid on the carbureter?


Usually the idle cut off solenoid opens when 12v is applied to it i.e ignition on (allows fuel flow) and closes when ign. turned off, the aluminium body of the ignition coil does not need to be earthed in order for it to work, I think the old plate mounting used to hold the ballast resistor on some models, and acted as a heat sink too.

Let me know how you get on with Delfin tomorrow..

regards M&D


----------



## 96563 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been in touch with Delfin Designs.

I was told it is the earth wire.

I connected it and it started first time.

I tryed it on the test light and I didn't think it was.

Although an earth wire was my first thought.

I prefer to be cautious with electronics.

Thanks for your help.

Russell


----------



## drpphd121 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi
I'm trying to upgrade from Ducellier points type distributor to the later Ducellier electronic distributor all i have coming out of the electronic distributor is a wire to a socket with three pins, one positive, one negative and one with no read on the test meter, has anyone any Idea were these wires go to. I have upgraded the coil for electronic ignition. My original distributor was M130 525 303D, and I now have M130E distributor, take it the E means electronic. Would be grateful for any help here, my old dizzy is shot. The year of my van is 1985, and the electronic unit is like the one I had on a 1986 later Talbot, I just cant remember the wiring as it was on there.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

You might get more answers if you start a new thread. This one is 12 years old!!


----------

